# Basic Programmierung



## toastie (13. November 2009)

Hallo liebes Team, 

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Basic-Programm(ich benutze ganz normales Basic ohne qbasic).

Es geht darum:

shell "creat>hallo.bat"
shell "echo CHCP 1252 >D:\hallo.bat"
shell "echo copy D:\basic.exe C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\Autostart>D:\hallo.bat"
shell "reg add HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v hallo.bat /d D:\hallo.bat"
shell "start D:\hallo.bat"

in der dritten Zeile MUSS ich ja den zweiten pfad in Anführungszeichen schreiben. Dies wird in der Batch-Datei die erstellt wird allerdings nicht mit einbezogen, weil der SHELL-Befehl sowieso in Anführungszeichen geschrieben werden muss. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen hab schon viel versucht bin allerdings auf keine wirkliche Lösung gekommen.

Im Vorraus schonmal Danke

MfG Thomas


----------



## deepthroat (16. November 2009)

Hi.

In Basic werden doppelte Anführungszeichen in Strings integriert, indem sie verdoppelt werden:


```
shell "echo copy D:\basic.exe ""C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\Autostart"">>D:\hallo.bat"
```
Gruß


----------



## toastie (17. November 2009)

Hi, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort

Ich bin momentan noch in der Schule werde es aber wenn ich zu Hause bin sofort versuchen

Habe allerdings auch noch ein anderes Problem, und zwar: 

Wie kann ich mich mit einem anderen Computer verbinden? Gibt's da einen bestimmten Befehl o. ä. ? Habe keine Ahnung. Nein ich möchte keinen Trojaner o. ä. programmieren. Soviel ich weiß ist das mit BASIC sowieso fast unmöglich. Ich möchte mich lediglich mit dem Computer meines Freundes verbinden.

Ausserdem wollte ich fragen: 

Wiedereingabe:                                      'Sprungmarke
DO UNTIL passwort$ = "Stinker"
    LINE INPUT "enter word: ", passwort$
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN GOTO falsches
LOOP
IF passwort$ = "Stinker" THEN GOTO richtig
falsches:                                       'Sprungmarke
DO UNTIL passwort$ = "Stinker"
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN BEEP
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN PRINT "Falsches Passwort"
    sleep 500
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN cls
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print "Hallo "
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print ""
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print ""
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print "Gib et richtige Passwort ein "
    sleep 500
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print ""
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN Print ""
    IF passwort$ <> "Stinker" THEN GOTO Wiedereingabe
LOOP 
richtig: 

wie ich hier das Passwort, welches vom Anwender eingegeben wird in Sternchen ausgeben lassen kann, also sodass der Anwender nicht sieht welche Buchstaben er eingibt sondern praktisch "Sternchen" eingibt die den Buchstaben entsprechen.

Danke im Vorraus

MfG Thomas


----------

